# Discus color change



## ssajid (Mar 1, 2010)

recently my discus get blach spots on head and upper body,
is any one knows about it.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

ssajid said:


> recently my discus get blach spots on head and upper body,
> is any one knows about it.


I dont know, but I've always wanted Discus... are they hard to take care of? how do you take care of its eggs and fry?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Could be a sign of stress. Can you get any pics? Also, please post your water parameters and tank maintenance routine. As mentioned, discs are very sensitive.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Black spots can be normal signs of growth called peppering. The really expensive Discus are pepper free and pure in colors. The "mixed" breeds tend to be more peppered. This is also common in certain strains like Pigeon bloods...etc.

Pics would be helpful though.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

yes pics would be very helpful

as DM said, that can be genitical or stress, however in spots Id say its pigment and not stress, a stressed discus will go all dark not just spots.

Discus are hard to take care of, they take alot of time and attention and mostly higher priced items that are standard equipment with them.


----------

